# I hate Diabetes



## Ruthie (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for this rant but...

I've just had to have strong words with my T1 2 1/2 year old.  I found him hiding under the kitchen table eating an apple.  Pre-diabetes I would have been overjoyed that he had wandered into the kitchen and started munching on fruit.  Now I find myself telling him off for not asking/telling me he wanted something so I can programme the carbs into his pump. It's perverse.  4 months on from diagnosis this may be the straw that breaks the camel's back. Stupid apple, stupid diabetes.


----------



## RuthieG (May 15, 2012)

Aahhh bless his heart. 

I have no advice or experience of being so young with diabetes so can't really help but just wanted to offer some sympathy to you and your little boy. 

And all for an apple - I bet he wishes he'd gone for some haribo or something!


----------



## Ruthie (May 15, 2012)

Thanks RuthieG!  I can cope with the big stuff but this just floored me.  Silly really but I think it just highlighted how everything changes.  Also, having thought about it today, he knew it was 'naughty' as he was hiding and my heart breaks that he's already trying to take control back.


----------



## Ruthie (May 15, 2012)

or rather, he has recognized he's not in control


----------



## RuthieG (May 15, 2012)

Yes it is hard to think what you cold do, other than make clear he isn't naughty and there are ways arond it (telling you so you can sort his pump) but as I said I am no expert in 2 1/2 yr olds, never mind those living with diabetes! 

But actually I can say that even when you are a grown up, adult diabetic you can feel hard done by and that you just want to forget about counting and injecting/pumping and just eat whatever you feel like and enjoy it - so goodness knows how hard it is when you are so little.


----------



## Twitchy (May 15, 2012)

((((hugs!)))) Ruthie! Could you turn this on it's head & maybe help him feel more empowered by letting him go & choose his morning snack from a selection of 'acceptable' options, on the understanding that he has to bring it to you so you can both look at the carbs together? (somehow make ut a game or something?!) Really, really feel for you both, from both sides of the fence. It's often the little things that bring home the difference. Xxx


----------



## Ruthie (May 16, 2012)

Well, he'd already had second breakfast and a morning snack! I do try to givehim options about food and other diabetes stuff like which finger to prick etc.  I had a talk with his dad when he came home and feel alot better about it today.  Thanks though, it's so helpful to come on here and get advice from those that know the score! xxx


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 20, 2012)

I know the feeling, sadly fruits do send Carly's level too high :-(  If I find her eating in secret, I had to stay calm and ask what did you eat? It is hard to know how much, etc so I rely on meter and give her correction after (extra insulin).


----------

